# Looking for a North Georgia Club for 2005



## Bowhunterga (Oct 5, 2004)

Seasoned, Ethical, and respsponsible hunter seeking membership in a club located in North Georgia for the 2005 season. With the holidays just around the corner and half the season gone I would prefer to join for 2005 but would be interested in hearing about any current openings as well. Primarily a deer hunter but dabble at Turkeys as well. I am located near Gainesville and due to family and work I would prefer to keep the drive to around an hour to an hour and a half. Can be relied upon to help out with any club duties and will pay dues on time. Please contact me via PM, e-mail, or you can call my office or my cell.

Thanks,

Steve Angell (bowhunterga@bellsouth.net)
770-409-5570 office
770-365-2986 cell


----------



## highcountry (Oct 28, 2004)

I am sure our club will have some openings next year. If you want some info go to cobbslegion.20m.com and check out our web site. It has been trophy managed for several years and there are some real good deer on it. It is about 50 minutes from dawsonville(where I live) it is surrounded by Altoona WMA. Send me a pm if your interested


----------



## Eshad (Nov 2, 2004)

*Etowah Sportsman's Club should have openings*

Bowhunterga, I am a member of the Etowah Sportsman's Club, and we are first come first serve after the first of the year.  If you are interested, our website is http://etowah.50megs.com/.  Check it out.  If you have any questions you can PM HardCoreHunter, and he can answer them for you.  We are located in the NorthWest corner of Cherokee county.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Eshad, I have been referred to your club by another hunter and will more than likely be contacting someone with Etowah SC around the first of the year.

Thanks again


----------



## cwood (Nov 15, 2004)

highcountry I am sure our club will have some openings next year. If you want some info go to cobbslegion.20m.com and check out our web site. It has been trophy managed for several years and there are some real good deer on it. It is about 50 minutes from dawsonville(where I live) it is surrounded by Altoona WMA. Send me a pm if your interested 

This is not correct this club is not TROPHY MANAGED!!!!!
It is only QDM NOT TDM.....


----------



## dixie (Nov 16, 2004)

*Club*

ROFL, thanks C. I was about to have to call HighC and give him a refresher course!! BTW, that's www.cobbslegion.20m.com. Johns updating it and has some pics there already from this season on it, listed as  deer taken in 04.


----------

